

Is Slack Really Worth $2.8B? A Conversation with CEO Stewart Butterfield - sethbannon
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2015/04/16/is-slack-really-worth-2-8-billion-a-conversation-with-stewart-butterfield/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9391148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9391148)

------
raiyu
Love the straightforward replies =]

